# Any working line GSD breeders who have cats?



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a working line German Shepherd breeder who owns cats too.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I’m sure many do, but off the top of my head I recall Sentinelhart in CA mentioning in several of her dogs bios that they get along with their cats and other small animals.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Fodder said:


> I’m sure many do, but off the top of my head I recall Sentinelhart in CA mentioning in several of her dogs bios that they get along with their cats and other small animals.


Thank you, @Fodder! That sounds great! I will send them an email, and call them of they want to talk to me. I will need a working line German Shepherd who will get along great with other pets, but also love working and training.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

perhaps if you’re deciding between two otherwise equal breeders, that information could be useful and comforting to you..... not sure how much weight i’d give it otherwise.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Cats are evil!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have always had cats with my GSDs.....only once, maybe twice, have I had a dog who was too interested in the cat.....

My Bengal cat loves the dogs....she was more Csabre's cat than mine! She will often curl up beside Komet. The dogs know the cats are not to be hurt, once in a while they will jump when the cat comes by, but overall, they don't care much about the cats.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know several breeders that have cats but I'm not sure owning cats should be part of your criteria. What if the breeder simply doesn't like cats?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The breeder of my younger dog even lets the cats in the whelping box with the pups. Unfortunately, due to life changes, she's not breeding at the moment. The earliest she might have a litter is sometime next year.

Melissa Bayer, von den Roten Vorbergen shepherds, in Virginia.

Her kids handle the pups a lot, too.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I know of breeders with cats, and just about every other animal you could think of.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Our cat likes going hiking with Lexie... which is really annoying!)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My last breeder was a working farm with all manner of animals around. My family has a dairy farm with the attendant half dozen rotating barn cats.

Dogs can adapt but of course that's no guarantee it's safe every day and in all situations. There's always "he never did that before!"


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Choosing a breeder that owns cats allows you to see how a dog reacts and coexists with them as well as giving a breeder a clue as to how their dogs and pups will manage in everyday life because like them or not, cats are everywhere. It's not much different than going to a local IGP club to watch the dogs as so many recommend here when you are in the market for a puppy. 

Of course, nothing is carved in stone but your criteria was vital to mine when I selected my showline to be my go anywhere dog and it has worked out well for me. 

I do want to add that a dog may peacefully coexist with cats for years and then suddenly don't, usually due to some minor change of pattern.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> I have always had cats with my GSDs.....only once, maybe twice, have I had a dog who was too interested in the cat.....
> 
> My Bengal cat loves the dogs....she was more Csabre's cat than mine! She will often curl up beside Komet. The dogs know the cats are not to be hurt, once in a while they will jump when the cat comes by, but overall, they don't care much about the cats.
> 
> View attachment 565605


 I am going to get a Bengal as my next cat! Was Csabre a GSD you had? That's so cute. That is a very lovely photo. My Australian Shepherd owned my cats. She was their mom.


Jax08 said:


> I know several breeders that have cats but I'm not sure owning cats should be part of your criteria. What if the breeder simply doesn't like cats?


 Can you PM a list to me please? I won't get one from a breeder who doesn't like cats. Or I might still get one from a breeder who doesn't like cats if their dogs are known to get along well with other animals.


Sunsilver said:


> The breeder of my younger dog even lets the cats in the whelping box with the pups. Unfortunately, due to life changes, she's not breeding at the moment. The earliest she might have a litter is sometime next year.
> 
> Melissa Bayer, von den Roten Vorbergen shepherds, in Virginia.
> 
> Her kids handle the pups a lot, too.


 Thank you, very much! I won't be able to get a GSD until I am finished with school, but I am thinking and planning ahead so that I will have a list of breeders.


Bearshandler said:


> I know of breeders with cats, and just about every other animal you could think of.


 That's cool! Can you PM me your list please?


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

I have some dogs that do great with cats and some that want to chase them. I have a cat that likes puppies and can tell if a dog is friend or foe. Not all of my pups that have been around my cat grow up to be good with cats but most do with good leadership from their owner


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

SentinelHarts said:


> I have some dogs that do great with cats and some that want to chase them. I have a cat that likes puppies and can tell if a dog is friend or foe. Not all of my pups that have been around my cat grow up to be good with cats but most do with good leadership from their owner
> View attachment 565829
> View attachment 565830


That’s adorable.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

SentinelHarts said:


> I have some dogs that do great with cats and some that want to chase them. I have a cat that likes puppies and can tell if a dog is friend or foe. Not all of my pups that have been around my cat grow up to be good with cats but most do with good leadership from their owner
> View attachment 565829
> View attachment 565830


Awwwww, so cute! Thank you for the pics. I was going to email you before you posted this. I think I would like to get a puppy from you when the time is right.(after I am finished with school.) I am almost certain on a working line German Shepherd, but I have been looking into the Beauceron too. I will get both eventually, but I'm not sure which one I want first.


----------



## Hyperpoper (Jan 3, 2022)

My uncle is a breeder of German Shepherds. He has been doing this for many years, and he has a lot of experience. A few years ago, he bought a Siamese cat for his daughter. To our great surprise, the dogs became friends with this cat. At first, we were all worried about this cat because everything could end badly for her. However, they are friends who play together. I do not know what it depends on, either on the breed of the cat or on the mood of the dogs. The thing is that dogs hate neighborhood cats.
Now my uncle wants to take 2 more cats. I hope they will also be able to establish contact with dogs.
*__*
https://mybritishshorthair.com/flame-point-siamese-cat-personalities-price-health-variants/


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

My son moved back home with his cat. During the introduction to the dogs my son got scratched badly, after a while that cat started acting like he was one of the dogs.
I found that once the cat is accepted as one of the pack my dogs got along just fine with it. The would absolutely go after any outsiders though.


----------



## siselyfed (9 mo ago)

I have a cat and a dog. At the moment, it is a German Shepherd and a Thai cat. However, it is worth noting that I have had a cat and a dog of other breeds living together. The bottom line is the same everywhere. The main thing is upbringing. My pets grew up almost at the same time. At a young age, it is best to introduce animals to each other. This way, they will form a kind of a pack. You can also introduce adults, but the adaptation time will be many times longer. Remember that they can still be a danger to each other, so separate feeding bowls are a must. Also, the cat should have its shelter for privacy. I provided a Cat Tree on the window for my cat. You can see a good one here. Remember that animal introductions need to be handled very carefully and without haste.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

siselyfed said:


> I never planned to have both a cat and a dog simultaneously. Now I have an adult cat. I don't think he would approve of a dog in the house. They cannot avoid conflicts.


what leads you to believe that?
I adopted a very shy and skittish indoor only cat at the age of 7, lived with other cats but never had any exposure to dogs - took to my dog right away and honestly, even 2yrs later, has bonded with him more than me. I was surprised given her history...and, my dog's not exactly mellow.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes. Guess who rules the roost! 🤣 (It ain't the dog...) The dog was socialized with cats from birth. That may be one of the reasons it worked out so well. The cat is from a feral litter that was fostered by the local Humane Society. I am fairly sure the foster must have had dogs as well, as he never seemed very worried about them when he was first introduced.

(I had 2 dogs when I adopted him, now am down to one.)

The remaining dog has a strong prey drive and has killed and eaten at least one squirrel and one chipmunk.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Shadow Shep said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a working line German Shepherd breeder who owns cats too.


Won’t be much use but the breeder I got Rudi from has cats as well as horses.

My dog isn’t the problem, my cat is (Bengal)! He’s completely unsocialised and used to being the lord of the manor.
It’s a long, slow road for us but we’re getting there.


----------

